# Staubschutz: teuer oder mit Alternativen realisierbar?



## Imperator-Paul (20. August 2010)

Hallo
ich bastel derzeit an meinem neuen Home Server.
Als Gehäuse dient mir ein Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy, welches ich komplett mit Bitumen und Noppenschaummatten ausgekleidet hab.
Mein Problem besteht jetzt in der Gehäusefront. Ich möchte Staub möglichst effektiv aus dem Gehäuse fern halten. Dazu sind in den Frontblenden schon standardmäßig Filter verbaut. Diese kommen mir jedoch ein wenig grob vor, sodass ich den Gedanken hege irgendwie die Front Staubsicher zu machen. Nun gibt es ja ne Menge verschiedener Filter, jedoch sind die meisten weder flexibel einsetzbar noch besonders günstig. Und da ich schon mal von einer Damenstrumpfhose als Staubschutz hörte, dachte ich mir: "Fragst du mal bei PCGHX vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung mit Alternativen Staubschutzfiltern."


----------



## Lexx (20. August 2010)

nylons für den fetischisten.. 
oder drahtgitter, fliegennetz, ...

ich bevorzuge strümpfe.

bei den strumpfhosen ist zwar die "sitzfläche" groß genug,
jedoch durch die doppellage zu dick.

du musst dir aber auch im klaren sein, daß jegliche art von filter
vor einem lüfter den luftstrom behindert/abschwächt.

also wenn du zb. mit einem frontlüfter die festplatten kühlst,
wie es bei meinem haf 932 der fall ist, werden die platten
wesentlich wärmer. 

mein lüftungskonzept läuft derart am limit, daß meine 3 caviars
mit einer lage nylongewebe permanent an der 45°-grenze liefen,
ohne filter aber bei 32° angenehm kühl bleiben.

also entweder leistung erhöhen, was in meinem falle nicht in frage kam,
weil ich extrem geräuschempfindlich bin, 
oder weglassen und öfters mal reinigen.

filter reduzieren nur die staubaufnahme, verhindern sie aber nicht.


----------



## UnnerveD (20. August 2010)

Ich nutze bei mir Vlies, wie es in Dunstabzugshauben verwendet wird - hilft einwandfrei


----------



## Imperator-Paul (20. August 2010)

Vlies ist keine schlechte Idee, nur finde ich es praktisch das man Nylons so toll Spannen kann. Somit könnte ich einfach alle Frontblenden überspannen.

Und was Fliegennetze betrifft: die sind doch eher grobmaschig?


----------



## Lexx (20. August 2010)

gibts auch feinere gitter, sind meistens so weisses plastikgewebe.

ja, nylongewebe kann man gut spannen, wird dann auch durchlässiger.
kannst dann auch "motivstrümpfe" nehmen, mit sexy muster und so.. 

vlies, wie ich denke, ist viel zu dick.

mein erster versuch war mit material eines staubsaugersackes.
aber um da luft durchzubekommen brauchst einen lüfter mit
der leistung eines 1200 watt-staubsaugers..


----------



## VVeisserRabe (20. August 2010)

Netzstrümpfe sind ungeeignet, ich hatte ne zeit lang zu den standard coolermaster filtern die im cosmos verbaut sind überall normale nylons drübergespannt, der ganz feine staub kommt trotzdem durch
Einfacher ist es einmal im monat mit dem staubsauger grob zu reinigen und dann mit druckluft nochmal durch die kühler blasen damit die auch wirklich frei sind


----------



## Lexx (20. August 2010)

von "fischnetzen" netzstrümpfen hat ja keiner gesprochen.
da passen ja auch große zehen durch..

pressluft ist bei der reinigung eine selbstverständlichkeit. 

ich demontiere aber diverse teile (cpu-kühler, grafikkarte, etc.) 
fürs abblasen, sonst verteilt sich der staub erst recht im gehäuse.


----------



## 4clocker (20. August 2010)

Pollenschutzgitter aus dem Baumarkt für ca 2€ sind ideal


----------



## VVeisserRabe (21. August 2010)

pollenschutzgitter? hab ich noch nie davon gehört, muss mal danach ausschau halten und testen


----------



## Gast20140710 (21. August 2010)

protip: kein gehäuse kaufen, das zerlöchert ist wie ein "schweizer käse" (um mal Kaktus zu zitieren). ansonsten würde ich eher empfehlen, die vorhandenen filter zu benutzen und ab und zu mal zu reinigen


----------



## 4clocker (21. August 2010)

Pollenschutzgitter sind fürs Fenster das einem keine Pollen in die Bude fliegen.
Ist wie ein dünnes Vlies


----------



## Own3r (21. August 2010)

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre noch, eine Art Schwamm vor dem Lüfter zu montieren. Dann kommt sicher kein Staub mehr rein!


----------



## 4clocker (21. August 2010)

...und auch fast keine Luft mehr


----------



## Godspeed (21. August 2010)

Ich denke auch dass ein Strumph in Verbindung mit den Standartfiltern reichen wird.

Wenn du aber wirklich einen Staubfreien PC haben willst, dann solltest du auch die Seiten abkleben.
Aber da ein Server ja nicht 24/7 unter Vollast läuft, wäre doch eine Passivkühlung interessant?


----------



## Own3r (21. August 2010)

Aber selbst bei einem Passivsystem sollte ein Luftstrom vorhanden sein, so kommt wieder Staub ins Case! 

Ich habe das HAF-X welches standardmäßig schon Staubfilter hat (sehr feine Strucktur) und ich habe kaum (also ein feinen Flaum) Staub im Case.


----------



## DJ-SK (24. Februar 2011)

ich hab mir vor längerer zeit auch mal gedanken über geeignete alternative staubschutzfilter gemacht. eine kostenlose alternative ist für mich eine lage eines taschentuches. nicht zu fein, sodass immer noch genügend luft reinkommt, hält den staub aber erfolgreich ab. lässt sich auch relativ gut spannen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2011)

Dünner Schaumstoff würde auch noch gehen, wird auch so bei einigen Gehäusen eingesetzt. Ich brauche meinen Tower eigendlich nur einmal im Jahr reinigen ( leichte Staubschicht ).


----------



## wiesel_77 (25. Februar 2011)

Adam Hall Frontschaum 019512

hab ich im Rechner, einfach hinter der Front und an den "offenen" Gehäusestellen. 
Rechner bleibt absolut Staubfrei und vorteilhaft ist, man sieht es wenn sich etwas Staub auf dem Filter gesammelt hat und kann ihn einfach fix absaugen.

mfg


----------

